# Just found this



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

What do you guys think about this worm?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Is this real??? Unbelievable...


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I just seen it.. That is freaky if it is real


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG!!! I would freak if I found something like that in my tank!


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah same here especially when you put your time and effort into a tank and something like this destroys it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Wonder if a wrasse could eat this guy up. Worth a try


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Is the link of the eunice worm that was on reefbuilders.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

If I ever see anything like that in my tank I'm going back to freshwater only!


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I would take a gun...and shoot it through the glass standing well back in case the worm was bullet proof - fish, coral and anything else in my tank be damned!!!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

matti2uude said:


> If I ever see anything like that in my tank I'm going back to freshwater only!


lmao ... don't blame you.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Holy crap, you've got zerg in your tank!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks like an Ascaris worm that came out of my asshole one time.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Flameangel said:


> Looks like an Ascaris worm that came out of my asshole one time.


LMFAO too jokes!!!!!!


----------

